# Specialized Globe IG8, anyone seen it?



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyone seen the Specizlied Globe IG8 bike? It looks like it would make a great commuter. I like the idea of having "gears" but that the single ring and cog make it a much more appealing option as far as derailleurs and such. Not worrying about dropping it on the right side or having to worry about it getting nasty with road salt (a problem in NH winter and spring). 
I have not seen any at the local Specialized dealer and was wondering if anyone else has.
It looks like it would be the ultimate commuter. Price is a little high compared to say the Swobo, but it has 8 gears instead of just 3. I use my cross bike now, but would like to hold that in reserve for it's intended purpose (racing cross).


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

I haven't seen one up close and personal, but I did see somebody flash by on one. I agree with you; it looks like they built about a perfect commuter from the ground up. Would like to throw a leg over one, but then I'd probably have to buy it.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

I'd test ride it against a Breezer Uptown 8. 

The Specialized looks alot like an 8-speed hybrid. There is something to be said for a hybrid, but it's inherently an odd duck. It evokes a roadbike-style frame geometry with 700c wheels, but the limited gearing, flat bars, and absence of any commuter-specific accessories make it neither a road bike nor a commuter. I'd rather convert an old road bike to 8-speed internal hub to get drop bars.

The Breezer is a complete urban commuter with lights, fenders, rack, chain guard, etc. for close to the same price as the Specialized. The ride is plush, so you wouldn't want to ride it 20 miles each way. But for in-town rides of a few miles at a time, the upright plush ride, with fenders, generator lights, etc., makes for a great urban bike.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I like the fact that it doesn't come with anything. I can get a rear pannier, bag and fenders for under $150 and they will be of my choosing. I already have lights and other such items that would end up just being redundant.

I like the idea of a flat bar commuter. My commute is only 5.5 FLAT miles each way and it makes much more sense for me to have flat bars.

However, my big debate now is what bike. I like this one up above because of the lack of derailluers. However I am also looking at
Kona Smoke or Dew (I've read the Dew series are hard to put racks on)
Trek SU 200 (not sure I want 26" wheels)
Jamis Coda series (these are definite stand outs with price and spec)

I'm currently using my Redline Conquest which is set up as a single ring in the front and 10 speeds in the rear. It is also my cross racing bike which is what I want it's only function to eventually be. Hence the quest for a commuter.
I'll definitely be checking out ebay for frame deals, but I do like the idea of getting a fully built bike then tossing on my own rack, fenders and bags.
I currently use just a messenger bag, but the idea of doing small grocery loads with panniers is really becoming attractive to me.
I'm not necessarily looking at the Breezers because I think they are too "plush" as you called them. I'd like something that can take a bit of a beating and jump pot holes, curbs, take a short cut through the park, etc.

Thanks,
-Pete


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

the only real problem with Breezers is that they weigh a metric ton


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

onrhodes said:


> I like this one up above because of the lack of derailluers. .... I'd like something that can take a bit of a beating and jump pot holes, curbs, take a short cut through the park, etc.


I'm right there with you on the niftiness of internal hubs. Another option might be a modified set-up like Sheldon Brown's <a href="http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/bianchi-sanjos8/index.html"> 8-speed San Jose</a>. Breezers aren't so well suited to hopping & jumping things. They are much more a city-style bike.


----------



## jbratus (Jun 26, 2008)

*Highest reccomendation for Globe from a commuter!*

I have to add a correction- the bike in question comes with fenders, generator fnt and rear lights, chainguard, and nice rack. At least the Globe IG8 city does. This bike is a little bit harder to find as it would take a little more 'going out on a limb' for the bike shop who chooses to stock it on their floor. (It is a little more expensive than a $400 trek hybrid, I paid $850) It is definately a niche bike, but that niche is growing big time with the green movement and gas prices. I have seen the comparable breezer, and it is most certainly heavier and 'plusher' than the globe, which means more effort as the shocks suck away at your energy, and a slower commute. That's why I got the women's globe city IG8. It is an AWESOME commuter- aesthetics, functionality, and geometry make this bike numero uno for hardcore commuting. Handles well too. Other bikes I own are a Seven Mudhoney, Lemond Versailles, and Salsa Juan(ita) Solo. 



PdxMark said:


> I'd test ride it against a Breezer Uptown 8.
> 
> The Specialized looks alot like an 8-speed hybrid. There is something to be said for a hybrid, but it's inherently an odd duck. It evokes a roadbike-style frame geometry with 700c wheels, but the limited gearing, flat bars, and absence of any commuter-specific accessories make it neither a road bike nor a commuter. I'd rather convert an old road bike to 8-speed internal hub to get drop bars.
> 
> The Breezer is a complete urban commuter with lights, fenders, rack, chain guard, etc. for close to the same price as the Specialized. The ride is plush, so you wouldn't want to ride it 20 miles each way. But for in-town rides of a few miles at a time, the upright plush ride, with fenders, generator lights, etc., makes for a great urban bike.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

I've seen a guy flash by on one. Look also at the Jamis Commuter 3. Similar setup, lots cheaper. I wanted one, but converted my SS MTB to a commuter instead.


----------

